# What's wrong with this photo?



## jmilliron (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

No flat crown?


----------



## JIDonald (Oct 18, 2006)

Nothing, most of my De Rosa's are built with Shimano


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

jmilliron said:


>


Someone attached some Euro-bike to a beautiful Japanese brake caliper? - TF


----------



## jmilliron (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

errr.... the frame isn't my size ?


k


----------

